
Fake Book With Connections To “Dark Enlightenment” Movement Found On Stack 12 - kapitza
http://bwog.com/2016/12/12/overseen-fake-book-found-on-stack-12/
======
slackstation
It's funny how alarmed this person seems to be and how they take pains to
point out how it's tied to Nazi imagery.

Dark Enlightenment, Cathedral, etc are ideas. Probably bad ideas but, ideas.
You battle bad ideas by showing them to be bad and showing ones that are
better. You don't cower in fear or spread alarm.

We live in the age of the internet; a giant library with whole shelves (wings
even) of material on scary ideas like The Dark Enlightenment, Racial
Superiority, etc. These ideas aren't going away. It's basically impossible to
ban motivated people from discussing ideas because of encryption technology.
All a ban will do is give a weapon to suppress ideas to the vast silent
majority who see little value in defending ideas others have told them are
bad.

If the author of this article has a problem with these ideas, then say so or
at the very least point out links to refute them. Breathlessly implying they
are intrinsically wrong does nothing but signal virtue to those who don't find
the topic worth investigating deeper.

~~~
anigbrowl
A giant straw man from beginning to end. The blog post doesn't object to the
existence or even dissemination of the ideas, but to the use of the university
library to operate a covert recruitment campaign - an _operational_ issue
rather than the purely _theoretical_ one you posit.

 _All a ban will do is give a weapon to suppress ideas..._

Of course, nothing in the article mentioned a ban on any ideas or advocated
for the suppression of any books. The implicit argument that unwillingness to
support a particular organization equates to suppression of ideas is
fallacious, and I'm inclined to think that it's wholly disingenuous on your
part.

Lest there be any doubt, I have no desire whatsoever to suppress, censor, or
otherwise limit the spread of 'dark enlightenment' ideas. On the other hand I
feel no hesitation in pointing out that they're tightly correlated with a
long-running political program whose ultimate aim is the establishment of a
white ethnostate within the boundaries of the USA, and whose architects are on
record as considering ethnic cleansing or straight-up genocide as acceptable
strategies in the pursuit of that end.

tl;dr protecting the free speech rights of Nazis doesn't alter the fact that
they're Nazis.

------
myth_drannon
For a minute I thought they discovered the fake encyclopedia of an imaginary
world of Tlon from Borges's "Tlön, Uqbar, Orbis Tertius" story...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tlön,_Uqbar,_Orbis_Tertius](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tlön,_Uqbar,_Orbis_Tertius)

~~~
bobcostas55
Funnily enough, Yarvin's company is named after that story.

------
icomefromreddit
A Confederacy of Dunces, by John Kennedy Toole:

> See Reilly, Ignatius J., Blood on Their Hands: The Crime of It All, A study
> of some selected abuses in sixteenth century Europe, a Monograph, 2 pages,
> 1950, Rare Book Room, Left Corridor, Third Floor, Howard-Tilton Memorial
> Library, Tulane University, New Orleans 18, Louisiana.

> Note: I mailed this singular monograph to the library as a gift; however, I
> am not really certain that it was ever accepted. It may well have been
> thrown out because it was only written in pencil on tablet paper.

------
mturmon
_UR_ reading group gets tired of BTC mining and 3D printing guns, diversifies
into DIY spycraft (see also: [http://thebaffler.com/blog/mouthbreathing-
machiavellis](http://thebaffler.com/blog/mouthbreathing-machiavellis)).

------
UseYrIllusion11
This reeks of being some sort of false flag viral marketing campaign.

------
cmurf
A hollowed out book containing a bunch of whacky, possibly fascist stuff, is
not exactly a fake book. What exactly is a fake book? What's a fake statue?
All I can think of is when authorship is incorrect.

~~~
tingley
A hollowed-out book that contains something other than pages is _literally_ a
fake book. It looks like a book, but it is a fake. It is not a real book.

~~~
aaron695
I'd say a repurposed book.

It's a art piece that has been changed to another type of art.

Book -> performance art

Although since inside is a written story, I'd argue it's still a a book,
unless it leads to further clues then it becomes performance art.

A good example of a fake book is a book made of plastic which is then used in
ikea or has a hidden void.

~~~
anigbrowl
A hollowed out book _does_ have a hidden void. I'm a pedant too, but I try to
avoid contradicting myself. Your assertion that the contents constitute a
written story is unsupportable, given the singular absence of declarative
sentences or anything resembling a narrative.

~~~
aaron695
Picture books are books. The words and pictures inside invoke emotions and a
story. As the writer of the blog shows.

I guess I meant more written words, than a story.

But it does seem to follow onto some sort of 'club'

Either way, to me it's great art.

~~~
anigbrowl
Cool story bro.

